# Umrechnung Dezimal -> 11er System - Rest runden?



## Dnh (28. Jun 2018)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Umrechnen einer Dezimalzahl in zum Beispiel das 11er System
beim Teilen der entstandene Rest gerundet werden muss?

Beispiel: 171 (dezimal) -> (11erSystem)
171 : 11 = 15  Rest : 5,4545455  -> Rest 6? oder Rest 5?
15 : 11 = ....


----------



## Flown (28. Jun 2018)

Was redest du da? Du rechnest mit dem Rest und nicht mit Kommastellen.
171 : 11 = (15 * 11 + 6) - 6
15 : 11  = (1 * 11 + 4)    - 4
1 : 11 = (0 * 11 + 1)       - 1

So sieht die Rechnung aus und es kommt 146 (base 11) dabei heraus.


----------



## Robat (28. Jun 2018)

Um rechnerisch auf den Rest zu kommen musst du die Nachkommastellen mal der Basis rechnen.
Am Beispiel:
171 : 11 = 15,5454..  -> Rest= 0,5454.. * 11 = 6
15 : 11 = 1,3636... -> Rest = 0,3636.. * 11 = 4
1 : 11 = 0,0909... -> Rest = 0,0909.. * 11 = 1


----------



## Dnh (28. Jun 2018)

Danke für die Aufklärung, ich hatte einen richtig dummen Denkfehler.


----------

